# Sports Tragedy (Graphic)



## D_Brady (Dec 29, 2004)

This picture is extremely graphic. I don't know if any of you caught this fox sports yesteday. Apparently twelve buddies along for the game together near chicago fell from an extreme distance when the mechanism carrying them toward the upper deck collapsed. this is he AP photo of the aftermath. BE WARNED- you can clearly see that six of the twelve died on sudden impact.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 29, 2004)

:sadsong: :sadsong: :sadsong:


----------



## Deuce (Dec 29, 2004)

That is such a shame. I hear that nobody saw it coming. It happended right out of the blue.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 29, 2004)

Turns my stomach to see life spilled in this manner...


----------



## Lisa (Dec 29, 2004)

Though it looked like many lost their lives perhaps we should focus on those that survived and look to the positive.  


 After all 4 beers are still better then none


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 29, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Though it looked like many lost their lives perhaps we should focus on those that survived and look to the positive.
> 
> 
> After all 4 beers are still better then none




We'll split em, how's that


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 29, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Though it looked like many lost their lives perhaps we should focus on those that survived and look to the positive.
> 
> 
> After all 4 beers are still better then none



But it's Canadian beer... so that's only like 2 1/2 American beers... *ducks*


----------



## Lisa (Dec 29, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> We'll split em, how's that


 Works for me


----------



## JPR (Dec 29, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> But it's Canadian beer... so that's only like 2 1/2 American beers... *ducks*


 Yeah, not that big a waste really.  It isn't like it was "real" beer!


----------



## Deuce (Dec 29, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> Yeah, not that big a waste really. It isn't like it was "real" beer!


Ha, ha! You guys are funny. I suppose you need to water it down it to make it "real" beer eh?


----------



## Mark L (Dec 29, 2004)

None of us should stand for this kind of alcohol abuse!  I feel bad for the survivors, they must be quite shaken up.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 29, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> But it's Canadian beer... so that's only like 2 1/2 American beers... *ducks*


  

 but OUMoose... you really don't understand the tragedy.  Firsy Hockey is gone and now this!! Where is your compassion? Your understanding?  Your support?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 29, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Though it looked like many lost their lives perhaps we should focus on those that survived and look to the positive.   After all 4 beers are still better then none


:lol:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 29, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> Yeah, not that big a waste really.  It isn't like it was "real" beer!


:rofl:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 29, 2004)

They couldn't have been from Chicago. They only drink Old Style.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 29, 2004)

Uh.

   No.  I'm from Chicago, and I wont touch old style with a 10 foot straw.

  <Barf>

  Thank god for microbreweries.


----------

